# It's too bad she was decapitated...



## cherrymoose (Apr 7, 2007)

...Or at least, her horns were.


----------



## ashfordphoto (Apr 7, 2007)

very nice.  I really like the uncluttered background!

she does want her horns back, though.


----------



## Passion4Film (Apr 9, 2007)

CUTE!


----------



## brighteyesphotos (Apr 9, 2007)

Cute. I'd like to see all of her head but yet somehow the cutoff contributes to showing just how large her head is, kwim? I've seen those up close and it is hard to get their entire head in the frame that close.


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 9, 2007)

Cute!


----------



## hamburger (Apr 9, 2007)

Fun, though!


----------



## neea (Apr 11, 2007)

She/he is adorable.
Look at those eyelashes. I'm such a sucker for long eyelashes.
I wish my backyard was big enough for one


----------



## Goran Katic (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, again mirror picture


----------



## |udwig (Apr 11, 2007)

nice camel.


----------

